

Using Vim and Snipmate with Django - vp
http://rob.cogit8.org/blog/2009/Sep/20/using-vim-and-snipmate-django/

======
mgrouchy
I use Vim plus Snipmate, its actually really awesome. It will definately be
worth checking out the authors Django-Snippets project

<http://github.com/robhudson/snipmate_for_django>

